# I’ve got to stop quarantine drinking...



## Ronni (Apr 22, 2020)

.........I thought these were baby dinosaurs!


----------



## Lee (Apr 22, 2020)

Ok , now on a second glass of vino they look like Canada Geese to me that mated with squirrels.


----------



## jujube (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh, that's the new "designer pet", the Toy Brachiosaurus.  I think Paris Hilton was spotted carrying one around in her purse last week.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 22, 2020)

I’ve got to stop comfort food eating.
Baby Dinosaurs.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 23, 2020)

Anyone can see that they are 4-legged geese. Geez....


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 23, 2020)

They were identified as ringtail by park rangers. However, they may be coatimundi. Not ringtail...
That said, I too thought maybe I'd better slow down on that Southern Comfort consumption when you start seeing dinosaurs.


----------



## Devi (Apr 23, 2020)

Yikes. They do look like dinosaurs.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 23, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Anyone can see that they are 4-legged geese. Geez....


I couldn't see that..  and I don't drink


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2020)

I want one....


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 23, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I couldn't see that..  and I don't drink


wait a minute-  geese only have 2 legs, don't they??


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 23, 2020)

Took a bit to realize that they are ring tail lemurs.  Now, it comes clear.


----------

